# Is 22 shirt sales a month realistic for a newbie?



## ShadowDragon

I've calculated that 22 tshirt sales a month would be a realistic and reasonable figure to work towards for my brand new start up business.

Thoughts anyone? How many did you sell in your first month or three?


----------



## billm75

Glen, I'm about to find out starting this week. My site is going live tomorrow.

I wouldn't say that your goal is unreasonable, if you have traffic enough to get the sales in the first place. How are you marketing your stuff and how many people do you know are already interested in what you have to offer?

I'm shooting for any sales through the end of this year as I get the rest of my design catalog put together, then after the 1st of the new year, I hope to see sales rise steadily with word of mouth and word of web filtering through the various communities.

Good luck!


----------



## marlo45

I guess this would depend primarily on the quality of your designs and the aggression and cleverness of your marketing efforts.

I'll be launching my web site within a month, hopefully. And for me, i'm actually swinging for the fences. I do think that 22 sales per month is realistic, but, like i said, you should be asking yourself and family/friends if your designs are good enough and how should you promote them. 

Waiting for someone to come in and say they sell thousands per month! Though this really wouldn't mean much, if anything, for my own sales, it would be inspirational.


----------



## Rodney

ShadowDragon said:


> I've calculated that 22 tshirt sales a month would be a realistic and reasonable figure to work towards for my brand new start up business.
> 
> Thoughts anyone? How many did you sell in your first month or three?


It is totally dependent on your advertising.

You can sell 1000 t-shirts your first month if you do the right advertising and have the right product.

You can sell 0 t-shirts if you have the BEST product and lousy advertising/marketing.


----------



## DontBeStupid

ShadowDragon said:


> I've calculated that 22 tshirt sales a month would be a realistic and reasonable figure to work towards for my brand new start up business.
> 
> Thoughts anyone? How many did you sell in your first month or three?


Whatever you can sell will be GREAT ! That means people liked and want your product, a very good start. If you believe in it, go after it and don't let anyone tell you different ! Good luck


----------



## soggie

Actually, I would say find some customers first. Preferably long term ones. We hooked up with a recording label and as a result we can guaranty some basic business from the ground up. 20 t-shirts a month is a pretty low amount, but it is definately possible. Heck, just ask your friends to buy from you, and if you have 20 friends you should be able to sell them all in the first month.


----------



## neato

lol..

I'll be honest, I have yet to sell a shirt from my site. It's been up for 2 months. Of course, I've made no attempt to advertise or market yet.

But that's ok for me. I still need to tweak my site a bit. I want it to be perfect before I start pushing it hard.




soggie said:


> Actually, I would say find some customers first. Preferably long term ones. We hooked up with a recording label and as a result we can guaranty some basic business from the ground up. 20 t-shirts a month is a pretty low amount, but it is definately possible. Heck, just ask your friends to buy from you, and if you have 20 friends you should be able to sell them all in the first month.


----------



## soggie

neato, why not ask your friends to help you out? Family members work well too. Heck, if you have the money to burn, try sponsoring your shirts to contests or hold one yourself. Extra publicity is always good.


----------



## karlking85

I will admit my goal at the moment for my startup in February is around 30-40 a DAY, but that is retail, and in what should be a high traffic area. But I hate to pin myself into a corner with predictions as well. I may do more, or less. You never know until you try, it's the trying that matters most. And that is my advice to you, or anyone starting out. Just TRY.  Good luck!


----------



## Rodney

> Of course, I've made no attempt to advertise or market yet.


That will usually have a direct effect on sales volume


----------



## neato

Rodney said:


> That will usually have a direct effect on sales volume


lol. 

Maybe I should write a marketing book.


----------



## JohnnyMo

For what it's worth, my first month of sales on the bOffensive.com website was a grand total of $370. At that point I started by selling the tees for just $9.99 (though I bumped the shipping up quite a bit to compensate) and had a decent number of sales for marketing only with word of mouth, posting in forums, adding links to sig files everywhere, and generally telling anyone I could about the site. After a few months of the low cost ads and once I saw the product was viable I moved into doing a number of PPC ads and posting banners etc... on sites that targeted my demographic (Fark.com, CollegeHumor.com, etc...) 

As to waiting until the site is perfect, I take the opposite tact. Get up and get selling ASAP. And fix and tweak things as you find they are broken or don't work. I've gone to sites operated by major corporations that have dead links here and there, have a search function that doesn't work quite right, or has some other flaw and I still buy. The biggest issue is getting $$ in the door and getting that cash flow as a new business and if you wait until everything is perfect you leave a lot of money off the table.


----------



## karlking85

^That is sone very excellent advice. Sometimes it's best to just START and not worry so much about getting every detail perfect. It's not like you don't have the rest of your life to critique those fine details to death.  ^


----------



## marlo45

JohnnyMo said:


> As to waiting until the site is perfect, I take the opposite tact. Get up and get selling ASAP. And fix and tweak things as you find they are broken or don't work. I've gone to sites operated by major corporations that have dead links here and there, have a search function that doesn't work quite right, or has some other flaw and I still buy. The biggest issue is getting $$ in the door and getting that cash flow as a new business and if you wait until everything is perfect you leave a lot of money off the table.


Especially considering where some of the big guys started from and where they are now.


----------



## neato

Good points guys. 

I'm going to start searching for some places to market my site after the first of the year. I would like to get one or two designs more though. For some reason, I feel that 6 designs at least, would make my line complete to start.


----------



## karlking85

I still love your site Phillip. It is very well put together, I think you'll do great with it.


----------



## neato

Thanks Anthony! I'm going to give it a try. The one thing I have going against me is that the screen printing end is so busy I don't have much time to devote to marketing the site. But it sure would be nice to only have to worry about my line someday rather than other print jobs.


----------



## karlking85

I know what you mean Phillip. Too many balls in the air and not enough time to catch em.


----------



## Beneddie1112

My target is to do a minimum of 250 units a month throughout the first year, Althought most of the selling will be done offline and the online side shall only be quite small in comparison .


----------



## NeoNiko

> My target is to do a minimum of 250 units a month throughout the first year


Wow, that seems like a rather high number for a first year. Even though it will mostly be offline. I do hope it works for you and that you have plenty of events close to get to.



> For my screen printing business, my current best guess calculation is that i'll need to sell 20,000 shirts per year before i'll be able to quit my day job. This equates to 1,667 shirts per month.


I've done the same calculation for myself and it really depends on what you're selling your shirts for and what you expect your profit to be off each shirt. With my projected profit of shirts versus my current income I would need to sell 400/mo. = 4800/yr to make a bit more than my income in order to quit my job. So it really depends on your profit in the end.


----------



## kippygirl12

I have had my website up since March, 2007. I average 1-2 sales per month with NO advertising. However, I make enough in the 1-2 sales to pay for the site and a few $$ left over. My biggest sales are on Ebay and CafePress.com


----------



## NeoNiko

Ugh....I personally detest Cafepress. I have keeping an eye on them for several yrs and it seems like you have to charge the customer an unreasonible amount of money to buy your product just to squeek by. Sure you don't have to do anything but design it and put it up there...but worth charge the customer nearly $20 just for a t-shirt. 

eBay on the other hand might work, but how are you able to make it work? It seems people are looking for name brand or non-homemade stuff on there.


----------



## pegasus69

I personally have been testing the waters on eBay for about 6 months. The competition in my niche is fierce, and eBay squeezes the life out of your profits. You can't give the customers any choice of colors or sizes. EBay expects you to pay for six seperate listings on the same design in six different sizes. I have 100 designs in mostly three different colors and six sizes. Then you have PayPal to contend with after that. 

Even if you are a store owner, paying for 1800 listings a month is steep when you can only make a couple bucks per shirt. It's not like they are all going to sell, conversion is low.

But I am using it as a learning experience. My sales have been about 12 shirts a month with 100 active listings. It pays for the store and gives me the experience I need until I am finished deciding what exactly I am going to pursue.


----------



## kippygirl12

I also used to detest CafePress...but I decided what the heck, it's the largest t-shirt supplier on the net...and if people are willing to pay $20+ for a t-shirt then I may as well open and take advantage of that avenue. I did!! And made out really well for Christmas...especially loving the fact...I DID NO WORK to earn it. Just sit back...and wait for the checks to arrive. 

Ebay...works for me well...as I am a nurse of 33 years and very familiar with most all aspects of the health care field. 95% of my designs are geared to nurses, student nurses, respiratory therapists, dental hygienists, vets, anything medical. I started Ebay also in March of 07' and made a small killing at Christmas with 20-30 shirts daily for almost 5 weeks. I was about to lose my mind actually...and am glad at the moment they slowed down...as my mom just died a few days ago. I needed this break and the holiday sales have stopped for the past few days. 

My Ebay store is geared to a certain large group of people...MEDICAL. I have pretty much cornered the market....with over 870 different designs. I was creating 10 a day or more for months...since March. 

Word of mouth and repeat customers and a 100% + Feedback score is what makes ebay successful. Several people bought large quantites....as gifts for nurse friends etc. Heck, I even added bandage scissors, pen lights, stethoscopes...to sweeten the pot...and they sold also.


----------



## kippygirl12

Fred, you should have dropped your price. My Ebay shirts are $10.99-$12.99 for ALL SIZES (white only) up to 3X. With shipping at $5.85/1st shirt and $1 for each additional, my profit after everything...including the shipping is $10-11.50/shirt. I'm happy with that. Any higher price..and they generally won't sell on Ebay. I have tried. Between holidays, I generally sell 2-3/shirts daily...that's 7 days/week. Not bad...when I work full-time. Some days, out of the blue, with no rhyme or reason...I will have 10 sales in a single day. Some days, no sales. Holidays...Wow!!


----------



## karlking85

Well, it seems most of the focus here is on net based sales though. In the retail world you would never make it on any less than 30-40 shirts a day MINIMUM. The store I manage now on a slow day sells around 100 and my boss panics on days like this. And we're not exactly getting rich at this figure either. Overhead to be met, expenses to observe. 

When I open my store in February, I am aiming for at least 40 shirts a day, but my overhead wil be tremendously low as well, so I can sell lower minimums and still turn a profit. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## clothmoth

I made the decision recently to avoid eBay altogether. This is probably a generalization that I will quickly be put in my place for making, but if you ever want to put your shirts in retail stores they will not take to kindly to competing directly against you on eBay. As it is some of the larger stores balk at the idea of competing against you on your own website. It really depends on what business model you decide to take, but I think it's important early on to decide who your target audience is and whether you are going for higher volume or higher margins. 

I have found that people are more than willing to pay $18 - $25 per shirt without batting an eye, but my prints are usually 3 - 5 colors, some even double sided, and often on American Apparel or other comparable tees. I expect it to take a few years for me to be able to leave my day job, which is a good job and currently provides me the extra cash I need to grow my business. 

But as Rodney said, 25 sales or so in a month is very realistic if you get out there and promote yourself. 

Viral marketing has real power. . . I've learned over the last few months that if you can get visibility in the right places, you can get orders far exceeding your initial expectations. 

Keep your costs low and margins high. . . don't be afraid to price your shirts fairly to both you and the consumer, if you undervalue your work your brand will suffer. 

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## enlighter

Glen,

I hope you get a chance to read this because I think it will help ya out.

I have been selling t's for about 2 months now and have SOLD OUT of each run before they have even come back from the printer.

We are talking runs of just under 100 t's as well. If you have a legit product, and a market, there is no limit to the number you can sell.

Also I have ONLY been in the clothing business for 2 months, it was kind of a spur of the moment thing.

I hope this encourages you to reach your goal, it can DEFINITELY be done.


----------



## Bougie

In at least the first two months I predict you will probably sell nothing or maybe 1 shirt. I think I sold 1 shirt in my first two months because I was totally and laughably clueless. There were so many important things I didn't know and the efforts I was making were so lame. You need to learn what kinds of things make people want to buy a t-shirt and you need to learn how to market your shirts on the internet. 

As a beginner it's your job to learn a lot of things and to experiment. Failures are good. If you try something that doesn't work, then at least you know one more thing that doesn't work and hopefully why it doesn't work. At least you learned something. That way, you narrow down the possibilities and you increase the chance that the next thing you try will work. So it's good to be very active and try a lot of different things. The faster you try different things, the faster you'll find out what works and what doesn't work. As time goes by and you learn more and more, you'll eventually stumble upon a combination of strategies that work for you and you will start selling a lot. But you'll only get there if you work very hard and you stay in the game and keep learning and keep improving and stay positive even when you go for long periods of time with really lousy sales and you get very frustrated. Right after I got the most frustrated ever, I tried a totally different strategy and that's when things started getting good for me. One specific tip: do not try to imitate T-Shirt Hell just because they are really successful and prominent. Do those kinds of nasty humor t-shirts if that's what you truly like and are the best at. If not, forget it. That's not the only thing that sells. There are many people out there who would never buy the kind of shirts they sell on T-Shirt Hell. That's another piece of advice: do what you are the best at and what you like the best. Find out what you are the best at and how you can apply it to the t-shirt business in order to get a competitive advantage. I decided that my main strength was drawing, so I focused on that as my primary competitive advantage, not humor. A lot of people focus on funny t-shirts as if it's the only thing that sells, but it's not. I knew another guy who was really great at being a businessman, hustling, and selling, so that's what he focused on and it worked great for him. He used other people's designs and he payed artists to make some designs too.


----------



## marlo45

Bougie said:


> In at least the first two months I predict you will probably sell nothing or maybe 1 shirt. I think I sold 1 shirt in my first two months because I was totally and laughably clueless. There were so many important things I didn't know and the efforts I was making were so lame. You need to learn what kinds of things make people want to buy a t-shirt and you need to learn how to market your shirts on the internet.
> 
> As a beginner it's your job to learn a lot of things and to experiment. Failures are good. If you try something that doesn't work, then at least you know one more thing that doesn't work and hopefully why it doesn't work. At least you learned something. That way, you narrow down the possibilities and you increase the chance that the next thing you try will work. So it's good to be very active and try a lot of different things. The faster you try different things, the faster you'll find out what works and what doesn't work. As time goes by and you learn more and more, you'll eventually stumble upon a combination of strategies that work for you and you will start selling a lot. But you'll only get there if you work very hard and you stay in the game and keep learning and keep improving and stay positive even when you go for long periods of time with really lousy sales and you get very frustrated. Right after I got the most frustrated ever, I tried a totally different strategy and that's when things started getting good for me. One specific tip: do not try to imitate T-Shirt Hell just because they are really successful and prominent. Do those kinds of nasty humor t-shirts if that's what you truly like and are the best at. If not, forget it. That's not the only thing that sells. There are many people out there who would never buy the kind of shirts they sell on T-Shirt Hell. That's another piece of advice: do what you are the best at and what you like the best. Find out what you are the best at and how you can apply it to the t-shirt business in order to get a competitive advantage. I decided that my main strength was drawing, so I focused on that as my primary competitive advantage, not humor. A lot of people focus on funny t-shirts as if it's the only thing that sells, but it's not. I knew another guy who was really great at being a businessman, hustling, and selling, so that's what he focused on and it worked great for him. He used other people's designs and he payed artists to make some designs too.


You make very good points.

Even though i'll be doing the T-Shirt Hell type of designs, I agree with you 100%. As you mentioned, i'll be doing these because of what i think i'm best at. I find that i can just come up with random funny things (or at least me and a few friends think so) that may catch on. Obviously, if they don't work, then, like you said again, move on. 

My biggest weakness is networking . I have a very creative mind, but i do need a lot of help to push my ideas when it comes to word of mouth. However, i have a few close friends, many not so close, and many relatives that are very outgoing and up tempo about things i'm planning.

I don't get excited too easily, and i tend to approach things from all different angles before i even suggest it. When i get comfortable enough with an idea, i share it with my people and they get excited enough for me to get excited, too.

When i get pumped up enough about anything, i go all out. And that's going to be very important in any venture.


----------



## TRENZZA

social marketing and colleges are great low cost marketing options for start ups.


----------



## txmxikn

karlking85 said:


> I will admit my goal at the moment for my startup in February is around 30-40 a DAY, but that is retail, and in what should be a high traffic area. But I hate to pin myself into a corner with predictions as well. I may do more, or less. You never know until you try, it's the trying that matters most. And that is my advice to you, or anyone starting out. Just TRY.  Good luck!


Are you going to open up in a mall? Also do you plan on selling just t-shirts and just your designs or will you sell a variety of different brand t-shirts?


----------



## HANGARSIXCO

ShadowDragon,

Is this your own brand of T's? Or are you selling other peoples brands?

Chris.




ShadowDragon said:


> I've calculated that 22 tshirt sales a month would be a realistic and reasonable figure to work towards for my brand new start up business.
> 
> Thoughts anyone? How many did you sell in your first month or three?


----------



## NeoNiko

> You can't give the customers any choice of colors or sizes. EBay expects you to pay for six seperate listings on the same design in six different sizes.


Pegasus69,

On the contrary. I have sold on eBay before, just not clothing. But I do know that in one listing you can actually say that it's "made to order" giving the customer a feel of personalization. In the listing you can list what colors (with a very tiny pic of the color) & sizes you have availble for the design. It will save you tons of money and time for listing say 600 listings (6 [3 color + 3 sizes] listing per design). I'm sure you can do the math for the cost on 600 x 4 (weeks in a month) = 2400 listings per month. Just a small tip that might help you out as well 

And as far as disgns, selling prices, etc. for the rest of us. I would say check out macys.com and look under Men's > Shirts > Casual > Tees and you'll see some of the designs that are selling for upwards of $50. Yes, lots are name brand like Ecko, DKNY, etc. But for research look at the digns & price and not the brand. If that's the type of designs you're doing or close to it, it's very possible to seel a shirt for $30 witht he right exposure (gifts shows, cash & carry,etc.). Just my 2 cents. Hope it helps a bit...even if it generates ideas for researching, etc.


----------



## roadkilltshirts

It is ALL about the marketing...type in funny t-shirts in google and look who comes up...we do. Number 2...(there is a joke there) Right next to Cafe Press and Zazzle both HUGE companies. Go to Yahoo...funny t-shirts...we are number 1. MSN...number 1. These are PAID listings...we show up on the search engines all in the top 10, google dropped to 12........ Why...without MARKETING..you are nothing. .. Now, that doesn't mean you have to spend a huge amount of cash to get people to your site but if you don't tell anyone that you are selling shirts...no one is just going to find you. Pass out flyers, TELL PEOPLE....they will come and tell their friends. It takes time!


----------



## gothikagirl

Well, I did not even sell a single shirt in 6 months. Realistic? The point is getting visitors. I end up high in google search , but somehow my traffic is still insufficient. I do not really know how to increase traffic though.


----------



## dyingdecade

Rodney is 100% right, you will sell as many or as few as you advertise for. 

When my line launches in June, I've set a very high goal, but have an advertising plan and team in place to help me reach it. If it doesn't happen at first, we'll just keep trying. I live by the quote "you can't fail if you never give up".


----------



## podge

Get some decent business cards printed up and give them to absolutley everyone you meet, not to mention leavving them on shop counters, bars, fast food outlets etc. Keep them simple,catchy and plentiful


----------



## Leatherneck

Rodney said:


> That will usually have a direct effect on sales volume


Rodney could not have said it better. Your level of marketing will either make or break you. It does not matter if you have a fantastic product if noone knows your selling it.  I print up promotional shirts and business cards plus advertise anywhere that I can for free (grocery store billboards, gas stations etc) it seems to be doing well for me. Just my .02 I hope it helps.


----------



## Junky Chris

Hi Guys,
I just signed on this forum few days ago and have to say this is a great forum. I am just chiming in my 2 cents. I just jumped into this clothing craze recently and have spent alot of time researching. Anyways one great method is printing glossy post card flyers with your website URL or any other types of images such as your shirt. I found a site Next Day Flyers: Printing, mailing & marketing that is cheap and does great work. 

I suggest going to little mom and pop stores or shopes that target your market and asked if you can leave a stack of your postcards on the counter and it does help. I think 1000 postcards doubled sided came out to like 4 cents each. I also would go to big crowded free events and just pass them out to everyone. 

Another big marketing tool is social networks such as myspace.com and facebook.com I know a guy on myspace that does great design work and does it in 1 day for about 60 bucks and if you want flash and crazy slideshows etc it goes around 100 but it is very effective and worth it IMO.


----------



## TORACHI

Word of mouth and use your car to promote your site and tell EVERYONE


----------



## Reign

ImageIt said:


> For my screen printing business, my current best guess calculation is that i'll need to sell 20,000 shirts per year before i'll be able to quit my day job. This equates to 1,667 shirts per month.
> 
> fred


 
or approximately 85 shirts a day working a 5 day work week ...uhh thats about 10 an hr if you work 8 hours!!


----------



## amy_schutt

My daughter just graduated high school and all her friends got new cars. She got a screen printer and a converoyor dryer with the accessories.

"We" thought that it would be a side thing for her while she did pre-engineering classes. It has catapulted into a full time deal. The work is out there and here in little town, usa, there is very little work required to get it.

She has a fair price, quick turnaround and lets customers know that she is not trying to become a millionaire, but only to keep gas in her car and school costs.

She used the vinyl cutter and put a sign on the back of her vehicle. We just this week let her put a "small" aka wee ad in a free paper that goes out weekly within the county and this week she made right at $2600. Mind you that is gross but not bad for a girl not making much effort. She doesn't even have the business in the phonebook.

I guess what I am trying to convey is we are from nowhere and there are printers within the tri-county and she is still able to pay for any costs and this weekend she is in New York City until Tuesday with some friends.

It is definitely better than anyone expects if you want it to work. Good luck to you.


----------



## ruch1v

Rodney said:


> That will usually have a direct effect on sales volume


 
how many do you sell on average a week?


----------



## xbrandon408x

im hoping to be selling a lot soon i rellized that maybe the reason i wasn't selling is cause i don't have much of a selection so im gonna probably get like 10 or more designs by the end of the summer
do you think thats a good idea?


----------



## podge

Absolutley, the more the merrier. Keep adding new designs, aim for putting up new designs every Monday morning to get people into the habit of checking your website every week or else they will lose interest.Even if it is a design you know will never sell it will keep the interest up.


----------



## xbrandon408x

yea i deffinetly need to get more designs
im really hoping my site picks up soon
cause i don't have a problem with making good designs its just i don't have the money now
and if my site picks up i won't have a problem paying for shirts and inks 
and yea ill probably do something like a new design every two weeks or something so that they keep looking
but i don't have to be constantly pumping out new stuff every week


----------



## amaher09

Don't worry I have already done some marketing and have not sold any shirts yet. The way my site is set up is I offer one shirt a week, and I hate to use my best designs at the start but I want to make a good impresion. I have my shirts priced at what I think is a resonable $16.50 with $5 for shipping.


----------



## hornlocka

hey shadow!!..whats up??
im in the same boat as u so maybe we can share some ideas!!..or any one else for that matter..my question is this should i go for a wholesale printer to get cheaper t-shirts and hope i sell them all or should i get a local printer to do them for more money!?


----------



## myforum123

JohnnyMo said:


> For what it's worth, my first month of sales on the bOffensive.com website was a grand total of $370. At that point I started by selling the tees for just $9.99 (though I bumped the shipping up quite a bit to compensate) and had a decent number of sales for marketing only with word of mouth, posting in forums, adding links to sig files everywhere, and generally telling anyone I could about the site. After a few months of the low cost ads and once I saw the product was viable I moved into doing a number of PPC ads and posting banners etc... on sites that targeted my demographic (Fark.com, CollegeHumor.com, etc...)
> 
> As to waiting until the site is perfect, I take the opposite tact. Get up and get selling ASAP. And fix and tweak things as you find they are broken or don't work. I've gone to sites operated by major corporations that have dead links here and there, have a search function that doesn't work quite right, or has some other flaw and I still buy. The biggest issue is getting $$ in the door and getting that cash flow as a new business and if you wait until everything is perfect you leave a lot of money off the table.


Hi John,

I visited your site and it looks good and your product very creative, however I am a great believer in freedom of choice. Therefore, in my opinion you should allow customers buy without having to register. I personally don't like to register and give my info to be stored in no one's server, so, me as your client would close the window and don't buy. Thought that might be something you can look at.

Keep it up.


----------



## ruch1v

roadkilltshirts said:


> It is ALL about the marketing...type in funny t-shirts in google and look who comes up...we do. Number 2...(there is a joke there) Right next to Cafe Press and Zazzle both HUGE companies. Go to Yahoo...funny t-shirts...we are number 1. MSN...number 1. These are PAID listings...we show up on the search engines all in the top 10, google dropped to 12........ Why...without MARKETING..you are nothing. .. Now, that doesn't mean you have to spend a huge amount of cash to get people to your site but if you don't tell anyone that you are selling shirts...no one is just going to find you. Pass out flyers, TELL PEOPLE....they will come and tell their friends. It takes time!


 
hey out of interest, how much are you paying?

thanks


----------



## reginammp62

marlo45 said:


> Especially considering where some of the big guys started from and where they are now.


 
Right now I'm working on getting a booth at the local town day and selling some of my stuff there and then expand via word of mouth. I don't foresee this as becoming a full-time job for me at the moment because I've already got a full time gig along with trying to get my other products to market. I'm just interested to see what people may think of my design concepts etc. I'll offer custom ready to go t-shirts at the site since a booth can get electricity. Simply bring my trusty - sturdy table and plug in my computer, epson printer and heat press! Good luck with your launch!


----------



## spankthafunk

kippygirl12 said:


> I also used to detest CafePress...but I decided what the heck, it's the largest t-shirt supplier on the net...and if people are willing to pay $20+ for a t-shirt then I may as well open and take advantage of that avenue. I did!! And made out really well for Christmas...especially loving the fact...I DID NO WORK to earn it. Just sit back...and wait for the checks to arrive.
> 
> Ebay...works for me well...as I am a nurse of 33 years and very familiar with most all aspects of the health care field. 95% of my designs are geared to nurses, student nurses, respiratory therapists, dental hygienists, vets, anything medical. I started Ebay also in March of 07' and made a small killing at Christmas with 20-30 shirts daily for almost 5 weeks. I was about to lose my mind actually...and am glad at the moment they slowed down...as my mom just died a few days ago. I needed this break and the holiday sales have stopped for the past few days.
> 
> My Ebay store is geared to a certain large group of people...MEDICAL. I have pretty much cornered the market....with over 870 different designs. I was creating 10 a day or more for months...since March.
> 
> Word of mouth and repeat customers and a 100% + Feedback score is what makes ebay successful. Several people bought large quantites....as gifts for nurse friends etc. Heck, I even added bandage scissors, pen lights, stethoscopes...to sweeten the pot...and they sold also.


how do you make money without doing any work? are you just designing sites and posting them on CafePress?

How else is everyone printing around here with these orders? Heat Presses, Screen Printing, DTGs?


----------



## coloroverload

I would say that goal is attainable for sure, but you really need a solid marketing plan.

The important part though is to have goals which must people don't set.

What kind of marketing are you planning on doing for your initial launch?


----------

